# Underwater camera



## Chrispo1972

Hello, Im new to tropical fish keeping and have just set up my first ever tank. I'm an avid photographer and I've been looking at making an underwater camera by making a waterproof housing for a HD webcam. Whilst looking on ebay I noticed a waterproof endoscope and was wondering if it would be safe to use in my tank.
Here's the link to one I'm looking at:
2M USB Waterproof Endoscope Tube Inspection Pipe Video Camera Tool | eBay

Will this be safe for the fish? It seems to be ready built for the job but I don't want to put something in the tank thats going to kill my fish. 

The alternative method was for me is to make a housing for a webcam out of clear acrylic, glued together with aquatic glue and using air tubing to house the usb cable. Would the acrylic be safe or do they leak chemicals into the water. 

I could always buy a cheap underwater camera but I would prefer to use a webcam as they have a good wide angle and can be operated remotely. Plus it would be a lot cheaper this way.

Cheers 
Chrispo


----------



## Aqua Jon

Well the endoscope claims use by EENT doc's so maybe its medical grade. Likely not of quality, but I think it would suggest it's safe. But the seller is at liberty to write whatever they please... My vote is: likely safe


----------



## Chrispo1972

Looking at it it's not very high resolution so I might just try building a housing for a webcam.


----------

